# [Commission] Avatars of War Dwarves - Berserkers and B�r Dragonbane



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

*[Commission] Avatars of War Dwarves - Berserkers and Bör Dragonbane*

Hey guys, I recently started working on one of this year's hottest and most anticipated releases in terms of Fantasy wargaming - Avatars of Wars' plastic Dwarven Berserkers regiment box. I'm also doing AoW's Dwarf Berserker character Bör Dragonbane to go with them. 

Here's the plan - I will paint up the regiment and Bör, then I'll add a review of the kit.

So here's what we got so far:


















I will upload the next update very soon (within the next 12 hours I suppose). Comments and critique are welcome as always!


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

They look great except the standard bearer, and it looks painted well but fuck that Dwarf is STRONG if he can carry that in 1 hand!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

OOOO..... I have been itching to get my hands on both of these kits but just haven't taken the plunge yet because I don't really have time for them in the painting schedule. Let me know what you think of the Berzerker kit!

Paint work looks stunning as usual, but I have to agree with Carna that the standard itself looks a bit odd. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Carna: Oh, it's all plywood and styrofoam. 

@midge913: Thanks! As I said, I'll put up a review of the models later but at this point I can tell you that it's a really nice kit.  I actually considered getting them when they were released but just like you I figured that I wouldn't have the time anyway (and I got enough stuff I don't really have time to paint as it is).


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

New WIP: 










Metallics finished, boots finished, gems done. Next things to do: Weapon shafts and grips I guess. After that I should have a look at those faces, then I'll redo the feet on those who wear no boots and then I'll tackle the skin again and do the tattoos (that should get interesting).


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Gonna be interesting to see the final result and review of this kit. 
Slayers, euhm, berzerkers are cool, even more so with beer kegs


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Tidy looking minis and as always top work sigur.

Looking forward to the finished unit and the review.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good so far Sigur. Very nice models too!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Looking good, as always, Sigur! I love the softness of the colours, most especially the beards.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@MaidenManiac: Hehe, thanks. 

@Viscount Vash: Thanks muchly. I hope to get them finished by the end of the weekend.

@djinnn24: Cheers. Very nice models indeed.

@Saulot: Thanks, Sir!




...aber a bit of fooling around with tattoos:









How do you like those?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good bud! Liking the tattoos so far.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Indeed, looking great man!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Midge913: Thanks. 

@Grins1978: Cheers!


Update!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

oooooo.... Like the green on the banner mate!  Really stands out nicely and workd well with the rest of the unit.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Those are some well painted minis. Great work as usual! I like the distinctiveness but "look these models are from the same army!" look there. Well done.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

I think it was a good thing you filled in the gaps between the arms and torso. It would have been a little distracting with the tattoos on. The extra effort made for a great paint job!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Midge913: Thanks muchly.

@KjellThorngaard:  Cheers!

@Saulot: Yeah, I actually am pretty embarassed about not having filled those gaps right away. It won't happen to me in the future, that's for sure. 



Hey-hey, I figured the text-only post was a little boring, so I took some closer-ups again:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Look, it's a WIP of Bör Dragonbane:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Alright, I'll admit that the last pictures of Bör looked rather bad. Here's another one:










Hope you like it, comments and critizism are welcome as always!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think his beard needs to pop a bit more. Right now it gets lost a bit in the skin tones. Other than that he is looking good.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Midge913: Thanks for the input!

I wrote up that review article on the AoW plastic Dwarves and posted it here: http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/0/398714.page#3350717










So have a look and let me know how you liked it or how it could be improved.


----------

